# How long after FET will pregnancy test be????



## Flower11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi I am having FET probably between 27 - 29th Nov of a day 6 blastocyst, clinic said they it depends on a few things as to when I will have pregnancy test and they will let me know on the day, but.....I'd really like an idea now of how long it usually is?? Then I can have a date in mind and also sort some work stuff out.  Would greatly appreciate anyones experiences
Also
I had fresh transfer in Aug and wasn't really too tempted to pee on a stick before hcg bloods as I knew there was a possibilty of hcg trigger shot showing bfp......however I think I will really be tempted to pee on a stick before blood test as there will be no hcg from shot in my system this time....has anyone else done this??xxx


----------



## Ottercops123 (Nov 6, 2012)

As a rule of thumb I work out 14 days  so I can work my work around it but I've seen some less and some more on here , I had a 5 day transfer fef and my test date is 11 days after not including the transfer say hope thus helps and good luck x


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've always been told test on day 12 after the transfer. This time mine was on 14th so test on 26th. Not planning on peeing on a stick - instead hoping to hold out and wait. If its negative will be devastated and if its positive ill wonder if its a false negative. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi I had FET on Wednesday 14 th November they have told me to test 28th a full 2 weeks after. I have had natural transfer so absolutely no drugs so may test early like you say no chance of false positive. I have never tested early before but my day is a Wednesday so I may test on the weekend before. My period would be due by then so if I haven't bled I'll test. If I have then I'll know its over and just do one on test day to satisfy the clinic x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I was told to wait 14 days, but I did test after 7 days, as like you have stated there was no HCG trigger that could give me a false positive.

I did get a faint BFP that took about 20 minutes to appear, so in reality it was still to early.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Jaydaali (May 2, 2013)

hey had mt et canceled. Monday I have oshh I have 1 blaster embroyes frozen still in hospital been a week now any light anyone


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

my clinic test 14 days after ovulation (so day zero).  If you have a 2 day embie put back you would test 12 days after transfer.

Because I will be on clexane my clinic do blood test 12 days post ovulation so 10 days after a 2 day embie is put back.


----------



## emmawright (Feb 1, 2017)

I`ve personally been told you should wait 14 days until using a pregnancy test, but I know someone that only waited 12 days.

http://pregworld.org/take-a-pregnancy-test-online-real-one/


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

My transfer of a frozen five day blast was on a Thursday and my beta was on the following Saturday, so on day 14, 9 days after transfer. I did a HPT a week after transfer and got a bfp. I'm now 31 weeks. 

Good luck!


----------

